# Manifold for water distribution?



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

So I'm doing a job for an engineer, he's bought a fixer upper. It's a small 2 storey house, the main floor will have a powder room and kitchen; upstairs has only a 4 piece bathroom; basement has washer and laundry tub. The water service coming in is 1/2" copper. 

Just after the meter he wants to install a manifold supplying each fixture individually. From manifold 3/4 to his upstair shower and tub, and 1/2 for the rest of his fixtures. His reasoning, he wants all shut-offs together by manifold for every fixture and that it will look "cool"?. I think he wants the same with hot water supply too and wants to run everything in pex. 

I mentioned I'd like to simply run 3/4 to the upstairs bathroom and branch off 1/2" to other fixtures.. simple and saves material. 

Has anyone run a manifold system like this for a home? Your thoughts?

Only 1/2" coming in, is it possible that it would have an effect on pressure using a manifold system when running multiple fixtures?

Thanks gents for input.. ladies too.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It wouldn't be a bad idea, but it's kinda uneccasary, flow will be cut down pretty bad by the 1/2 main so you will want to run 3/4 inch to the tub to Atleast prevent a further decrease in flow.



sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

There will be a chart in your codebook for sizing. Just add a know it all fee, pain in the rear fee, and put in writing exactly what will be covered so when he wants it redone you can charge extra. Good luck working with him. The job itself will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a look see at this link.

http://www.toolbase.org/pdf/designguides/pex_designguide.pdf

The homerun single manifold at the supply has a few drawbacks...

I prefer the trunk and branch system myself and in a larger home trunk and branch with remote manifolds....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

He's watched too much Mike Holmes.

What will you do when he complains that it takes forever for hot water to reach every fixture?

Looks cool. Works like crap.

Send a 3/4 loop around the house with 1/2 or 3/4 takeoffs near each fixture and install a recirc pump.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Telling an engineer they are wrong you might as well beat your head against the wall.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> He's watched too much Mike Holmes.
> 
> What will you do when he complains that it takes forever for hot water to reach every fixture?
> 
> ...



+1

Couldn't say it any better myself. I remember when I saw the manifold system on TV. First thing I thought was.......who want's to pay for that bill?????


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Telling an engineer they are wrong you might as well beat your head against the wall.


There is no point in telling him he is wrong! Build it and leave the plans for the next time. Of course he will have someone else do it so they think the idea is his own.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Whats the pressure at the meter....I sometimes find it useful to think in terms of pounds lost to friction in spite of sizing and the thought of too small piping can be put in a better perspective.


----------



## simplydevine (Jul 25, 2012)

Put in a grundfos comfort system. i've used in past and work great.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

He'll love it when it takes a minute to get hot water at the sink, then another minute to get it at the shower. Manifolds are a waste of money, time, and material.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd do it the way he wants you to do it.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are using pex might as well put in a maniblock.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> I'd do it the way he wants you to do it.


That's usually the first instinct, if that's what the customer thinks he wants and he's going to pay for it that's fine.

But just wait until he starts calling every week and complaining, especially when your busy. Or doesn't pay the bill and tells you it's your fault your supposed to know plumbing more than him.

Seems like that's how all our jobs go that the customer plans. Better get it down in writing that there is no guarantee!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> it's your fault your supposed to know plumbing more than him.



And therein lies the raison d'etre for all of us.


I recently ran into this problem with a custom home builder - a "do it my way", type.

I conceded in most every conflict - right up until he had the homeowner in tears, telling her the tub she picked is wrong for the application and it's got to be returned to the wholesaler for something else.

I stepped in and told her I can make it work if she want's me to. The builder lost it and said it's got to go back.

At that point I'd had enough and simply stated that "I'm the professional - not the builder. You are paying me good money for more than just plugging pipes together as anyone can do that".



House was finished the end of July - I was paid immediately. She's happy. He thanked me for "Standing up for his wife". The builder is finally speaking to me again. 

More importantly, the things that matter where done right and not as per the whims of those that don't know. I was well paid for that project - that's how I earned my money.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Your the plumber. You do what you feel is right. I like the idea of a manifold all shut off's in one like a beaker box. I think the only way it will work is if you place it right at the water heater. Also centrally located the the fixtures not at the meter unless the water heater is there also.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> He's watched too much Mike Holmes.
> 
> What will you do when he complains that it takes forever for hot water to reach every fixture?
> 
> ...


 Don't need a circ pump if piped in correctly


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> If you are using pex might as well put in a maniblock.


Whoa... correct me if I'm wrong... was there a major recall or lawsuits due to maniblock failure.. something to do with breakge between the 'box' or blocks???


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Don't need a circ pump if piped in correctly


Gravity with a hole drilled in a swing check?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Gravity with a hole drilled in a swing check?


 Don't need a check valve ethier... when there a stupid code required it... I just remove inside to defend the purpose..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I ran one in my house. Waste of time and money. I thought it would be a good idea now I feel its a massive waste.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*it not that big a problem*

they make some manifolds that would work good...

The* maniblock* is one that is used around here

they cost about 175 for a 18 port cold and 10 port 
hot block... look at the one on the right in the picture

its pretty easy... 
its easy and simple to run pex lines up to the faucets.... 

its got its good points and its bad....:yes:

I changed out a damaged maniblock this spring and I was suprised how easy it was to do


if that is what the guy wants , 
charge him good for it


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't see why a manifold wouldn't work. If there is an overly long run from water heater to manifold to fixtures yes you will have a long time for hot water. If you set the manifold close to a water heater maybe if the fixtures are very far away. You would get the same effect if you ran a anything. There will be a time delay for hot water. If the bathroom and kitchen are centrally located with water heater below them. I would think a manifold would be ideal. Nothing will ever be perfect lol


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

patrick88 said:


> I don't see why a manifold wouldn't work. If there is an overly long run from water heater to manifold to fixtures yes you will have a long time for hot water. If you set the manifold close to a water heater maybe if the fixtures are very far away. You would get the same effect if you ran a anything. There will be a time delay for hot water. If the bathroom and kitchen are centrally located with water heater below them. I would think a manifold would be ideal. Nothing will ever be perfect lol



You must not have read some of the above posts.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I come from an area were the water heater tends to be in the center of the house. Just below or close to the bath group. The kitchen sink will be close enough by. I wouldn't put a manifold in a big house again. The hot water did take a long time for the furthest fixture. Every house is different. Every budget is different.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

patrick88 said:


> I come from an area were the water heater tends to be in the center of the house. Just below or close to the bath group. The kitchen sink will be close enough by. I wouldn't put a manifold in a big house again. The hot water did take a long time for the furthest fixture. Every house is different. Every budget is different.


Like another posted a separate main to a manifold on each floor with a line hooked up for re-circulation would work great. A flow control valve would probably be worth it in this application.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Number 1 rule around here.Customer is always right.

Just started brazing1.25 copper main for a5000 sq foot house today. Told the home owner of the savings with pex. Noooo way!!!! Tried to educate him on the price difference of cast to abs. nope, all cast drainage . Every one of the17 gas appliances is fed with one inch pipe.

He is the owner and is the one to open his wallet everyday .


----------

